# Always stressed out?



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Try this,

Its been scientifically proven to reduce stress and it just might work for you too.






JDRC
Spreading the chuckles


----------



## xtina (Jan 3, 2010)

i'm neither amused nor convinced...
not giving a **** just makes things worse.


----------



## outsider77 (Sep 7, 2005)

Nice!
My friend is currently doing as the video says and he seems to be ok with it. Smile now, cry later.


----------

